# Weird Mice



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2010)

Some pics of some bizarre mouse designs for the computer. 
http://www.uphaa.com/blog/index.php/mouse-designs/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 6, 2010)

I like the gspot mouse, but how many men can find it?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I like the gspot mouse, but how many men can find it?


I can I can... don't believe me ask m'girlfriend... :uhyeah:


----------

